# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Английская Лига

## Пацаваца

*Вот  практически и закончился сезон в английской примьер-лиге. Мю выиграл третий чемпионский титул подряд и близок ко второму штурму кубка чемпионов.Обидно, но мой любимый Ливерпуль не смог ровно провести весь чемпионат и занял только второе место,а ведь в этом сезоне пеликаны как никогда раньше были близки к трофею. Уже 20 лет Ливерпуль не поднимался на высшую ступень пьедестала...*

----------


## Пацаваца

Мда...Ньюкасл,имея такую историю и такой отличный состав,вылетел в Чемпишлигу.Обидно..

----------


## MOHAPX

А мне по барабану на Нью Касл, я болею за Арсенал (который раньше ненавидел) и в ус не дую. Команда радует своей стабильностью, трудно мне вспомнить команду, в которой бы тренер работал больше 5 сезонов (разве только МЮ). Так что стабильность - залог успеха, и Арс это показывает. Пусть и не выигрываем пока, но и не проигрываем, место в таблице обычно ниже 4-ки ниспадает. 

Так что вперед Арс и хрен на МЮ, в следущем сезоне еще порвем.

----------


## Пацаваца

У Арсенала очень молодая и очень перспективная команда,не удивлюсь,если через пару лет эти ребятишки будут громить всех и вся в Европе

----------

